# Sticker for Mancozeb and othe fungicides?



## SteveH (Jul 2, 2017)

I'm using a handheld 2 gallon sprayer on my vines and have a couple of questions. I've only sprayed Mancozeb so far, but have Captan also. Even if I wet or saturate the leaves it pearls/beads up and runs off. I added several drops of dish soap and it seemed to help a little, but was afraid I'd injure the leaves if I used more. Also as I walk through and spray, I can really saturate the leaves/flowers/berries... could this be too much vs what a mist sprayer or other mechanical sprayer can apply? The vines are 1-3 years old.


----------



## grapeman (Jul 3, 2017)

You are better of to use a finer nozzle which puts out less water. It will stay on the leaf better (or whatever else). When it is totally saturated and running off, the spray is diluted a lot and a lot ends up on the ground. Most cheap handheld sprayers allow you to adjust the output spray but some of the backpack ones also come with different nozzles. The important thing is to get good coverage that stays on the vine long enough to dry on.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jul 3, 2017)

You also could buy a spreader/sticker adjuvant such as "Attach" and mix it into your tank.


----------



## BigH (Jul 4, 2017)

I replaced the nozzle on my hudson SP0 with these to create a finer mist. They were recommended by someone i this forum. I am happy with them

Spraying Systems 5500X6 and 5500X8 brass conejet
http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/ConeJet-Adjustable-Spray-Tips/5500X6
http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/ConeJet-Adjustable-Spray-Tips/5500X8


----------



## SteveH (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info!


----------

